# PS1 und gnome-terminal / xterm

## Alex_K

ich verwende gentoo 1.4 mit gnome2, habe es aber bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft dass in einem terminal (xterm oder gnome-terminal) statt "sh-2.05a$ " irgendwas anderes dort steht oder dass ls in farbe ist.

ich hab jetzt schon die PS1 variable in .bashrc .bash_profile und in .profile drinnen und noch immer ist mein terminal ohne farbe (gleiches mit alais ls ..).

doch in der normalen konsole funktioniert die PS1, und ls ...

----------

## rincewind

und wenn du im Terminal ein source /etc/profile machst klappts dann ?

----------

## Alex_K

ja dann klappts ...

----------

## P@rick

hi,

hab bei mir genau das gleiche Prob, hat denn da niemand ne Lösung für??

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *P@rick wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> hab bei mir genau das gleiche Prob, hat denn da niemand ne Lösung für??

 

hast du die Lösung da weiter oben nicht gelesen?

jax

----------

## Larde

Naja, source doch einfach die /etc/profile in Deiner .bashrc, z.B: 

```
# Source global definitions

if [ -f /etc/profile ]; then

   . /etc/profile

fi
```

am Anfang Deiner .bashrc.

Gruß,

Larde.

----------

## Alex_K

naj eine echte lösung ist das nicht.

es liegt ja nicht an der .bashrc (ich habs gleich mit source ~/.bashrc versucht), sondern das problem ist dass sie nicht automatsch geladen wird, ich muss jedes mal wenn ich die konsole starte wieder source ~/.bashrc eingeben ....

----------

## Larde

Ah, sorry, das hattest Du wirklich im ersten Post geschrieben. Das ist dann allerdings ein seltsames Verhalten. Wenn Du .bashrc und .bash_profile schon angepasst hast, gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund, warum sich Dein System so verhält. Es sei denn, Deine login shell ist gar nicht die bash? Aber das ist wohl auch unwahrscheinlich.

Klappt es denn, wenn du das xterm mit ner login shell startest, also xterm -ls?

Gruß,

Larde.

btw, .profile wird von der bash nicht ausgewertet, das würde die ksh tun.

----------

## Alex_K

ja, wenn ich es mit xterm -ls starte funktioniert es, nur beim gnome-terminal funktioniert das nicht.

würde aber lieber das gnome-terminal verwenden ...

----------

## Larde

Ah, fein. Die Ursache des Problems haben wir zwar nicht, aber das ist ja schon mal ein Workaround.  :Smile: 

Wenn xterm -ls was bringt, dann dürfte das mit dem gnome-terminal doch auch machbar sein. Wenn Du das Profil des Terminals bearbeitest, im zweiten Tab "Title and Command" in der unteren Hälfte "Befehl als Login-Shell starten" aktivieren (ich hab hier ne schräge Mischung aus deutsch und englisch merke ich gerade).

Das müßte den selben Effekt haben, d.h. beim Start des Terminals wird die bash als Login-Shell gestartet und liest somit /etc/profile aus.

Hoffe es klappt,

Larde.

----------

## slyzer

Hallo,

ich habe genau die gleichen Probleme! Ich muss erst manuell 'source /etc/profile' oder 'source .bashrc' aufrufen. Ich benutze aterm, aber daran liegt es nicht, da es auch mit xterm nicht klappt. Wenn ich mich aus aterm heraus mit 'su' als root einlogge werden auch die Einstellungen aus /etc/profile geladen! Ich habe mal $SHELL als root und als user ausgegeben: Als root enthält sie '/bin/bash' und als user ist sie leer?!

cu

 slyzer

----------

## Larde

Ahaaa...

Also war meine Vermutung "Es sei denn, Deine login shell ist gar nicht die bash?" eventuell doch nicht ganz weit hergeholt? Wie habt ihr eure User angelegt? Wenn ihr einfach nur useradd bla benutzt, wird bla weder ein Homeverzeichnis (nun gut, daß müßte auffallen), noch eine /bin/bash als login shell haben.

Einfach mal mit vipw ins password file schauen und die /bin/bash reineditieren, oder auch als root chsh -s /bin/bash bla eingeben, um die shell zu setzen. bla ist natürlich durch euren user zu ersetzen.  :Smile:  Und dann mit dem user neu einloggen.

Vielleicht war das ja der springende Punkt.

Gruß,

Larde.

----------

## slyzer

Da hast du recht! Das Home-Dir war echt nicht da, das habe ich dann kurzerhand sebst angelegt!

Wie fügt man denn sonst nen User richtig hinzu? War das von Debian immer so gewöhnt...

EDIT: Schon erledigt da gibts die Option -m  :Rolling Eyes:  Die Farben etc. stimmen jetzt auch  :Smile: 

Danke!

cu

 slyzer

----------

## Larde

Bei gentoo werden keine (vernünftigen? oder ist das Frevel sowas zu sagen?  :Wink: ) default optionen gesetzt.

Das "normale" dürfte sein: useradd -m -s /bin/bash bla um das Homedir zur kreieren und die shell auf /bin/bash zu setzen.

Da sind auch schon andere drüber gestolpert, die diese switches als default erwarten - ich auch glaub ich...  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Larde.

----------

## Alex_K

thx, genau das war auch mein problem ...

----------

## jew.de

Hallo,

ich habe so ein ähnliches Problem mit der konsole.

Nach Deinem Tip, sieht meine Zeile in der /etc/passwd jetzt so aus:

tobi:x:1000:100::/home/tobi:/bin/bash

Aber eine bash habe ich immer noch nicht.... sieht aus wie sh, obwohl /bin/sh ein link auf /bin/bash ist... das einzige, was ich machen kann, ist die bash per Hand starten, ist aber ziemlich nervig...

Tobi

----------

## pom

Bei mir hat es mit dem Eintrage in /etc/passwd funktioniert, wenn die shell auf /bin/bash steht.

Er arbeitet nun auch das ~/.bashrc File ab.

CU

----------

